# A herd of chi's having snacks



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I find this video quite disturbing. Several of the babies are morbidly obese. Especially the black and white one :-(

A Chihuahua Herd at Snack Time | I Love My Chihuahua


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

I completely agree. I'm not one to usually criticize, but that video should not be posted on an I love my Chihuahuas website, because in my opinion that's not loving your chi in a healthy way.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes IMO that is animal abuse to allow your dogs to be obese like that. It looks to me like he has more than he can handle and that is why some are in that shape :-(


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Yikes. 

Hoarder possibly? Never seen so many like that (especially in obviously poor health), and the way he feeds...it's very hoarder-ey.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Screams hoarder to me as well--and disturbing. Not only do many of these dogs appear to be a terribly unhealthy weight, but it seems to me that many chis can't enjoy the life that chis so desire, and that's a true connection/personal attention from their owner. We saw that owner walk in and "dump" out the treat, and out he/she went. Lulu enjoys the interaction with me giving her the treat as much as getting her treat. Sad.


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> I find this video quite disturbing. Several of the babies are morbidly obese. Especially the black and white one :-(
> 
> A Chihuahua Herd at Snack Time | I Love My Chihuahua




Awww Chi Heaven 😁😊 but I see some really chunky chis 😳 unhealthy but all adorable but I hope they get more attention and and maybe healthier poor babies hope they are not neglected


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

It is very sad to see. I paused the video counted over 20 chi's. Even their living conditions seem questionable.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wow that's a lot of dogs. These people have more videos on youtube... It's sad because they do seem to love their dogs judging by the videos I watched (as in the way they talk to and about the dogs), but it's not right to let them get so unhealthy. The big black and white one is huge. :/


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Can someone post a link to the rest of their videos? I would love to comment on their youtube


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I couldn't find the other videos


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> I couldn't find the other videos





http://youtu.be/pk4vtPWZdvM

Found their link on youtube


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

You just click on this link then click on the acct name then click on his videos


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yoshismom said:


> Can someone post a link to the rest of their videos? I would love to comment on their youtube





http://youtu.be/pk4vtPWZdvM

Click on his acct name then click on videos


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

http://youtu.be/iGNcDRhUWAI
http://youtu.be/NxSZBkuz388

Last one Dog Star Contest - Next Dog Star - HattyCakes BakersMan - YouTube i think they are breeders and some are retired dogs from breeding thats why they have so many


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting the videos Dee. I can't believe these people are breeders and allowing their chis to be in this condition.


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks for posting the videos Dee. I can't believe these people are breeders and allowing their chis to be in this condition.


I know but they look clean and happy but so unhealthy hope the get some outdoors time or some diet for healthy chis ... Even if they are breeders they have to keep them healthy poor big babies


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

Chiluv04 I wanna steal some babies hehehehe


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dee...that makes two of us.


----------



## Kraken (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow! IMO, that is just too many dogs. How long would it take to figure out one of the hoard was feeling unwell. How do you know they are all getting enough to eat? Obviously some are getting way more than enough. They may love their dogs, but at some point you have to wonder what kind of quality of life your giving to them, don't you?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't say that I would buy from a breeder keeping their dogs like this. The number would not concern me so much if they all looked healthy. Some are so clearly overweight it is just sad. You would expect much more than that from a breeder! If they don't see how obesity would effect them then what other medical issues would they be ignoring in their breeding dogs?


----------



## Kraken (Mar 3, 2015)

I was actually just watching the video on their youtube page and the description mentioned day care- not that I'm condoning this in anyway, even as a daycare I think it's just too many. And looking at their other videos, the obese ones are definitely theirs. Very sad to see.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

They call it a doggie daycare, but it looks more like a hoarder to me. It's obvious that many are related. Doesn't look like a responsible breeder at all. Maybe a backyard breeder. Poor little things need love. A bunch of treats don't say love to a chi. How could you walk into a herd of chis and not pick a couple up for loving??


----------

